# GT: Minnesota @ Dallas



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

T'wolves are leading 60-35 with a minute to go in the first half ... easily the most pathetic half in a long time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

70-47 now...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Is anyone on Dallas injured or suspended?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Is anyone on Dallas injured or suspended?


No, just a horrible half of basketball. They are not giving up though, 74-63 with three minutes to go in the third.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

86-80 now, we have ourselves a game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great comeback in the second half, 26-9 in the fourth quarter so far and the Mavs are up by 4.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Omg... Josh with a huge basket in crunch time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And that ends the greatest (well at least the deficit was the largest to come back from) comeback in franchise history, from down 29 in the third quarter to a 107-100 win :yay:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

JKidd is amazing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> JKidd is amazing.


He was one reason, most importantly they started playing D and Jet started making shots. His shooting and scoring this season is sensational.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Any chance of him making the All-Star game?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> He was one reason, most importantly they started playing D and Jet started making shots. His shooting and scoring this season is sensational.


Of course, there's no player of the game in this game. It was team work and team effort.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Probably not unless there are some injuries, even then it will be difficult:

Tracy McGrady (might pull out)
Kobe Bryant

Chris Paul 
Brandon Roy
Chauncey Billups
Deron Williams
Tony Parker


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, so that was pretty much a very inspirational win. Well, they came back from being wayy down, so that was good. They shouldn't have fallen down by 29 but at least they came back. This post was pretty much worthless, but oh well


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

being down 29 to the twolves is just plain not playing.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's amazing what happens when you take the time to play a little defense.


----------

